# USB Power Delivery spec upped to 100W, aims to make proprietary power connectors obso



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The battle between Thunderbolt and USB 3.0 has only recently begun in earnest, what with mobo's finally emerging to give non-Mac computers access to the 10Gbps interface.

More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I love the idea of using USB to charge whatever I want... phone, tablet, and now my notebook computer? Sounds like a great idea to me. They're truly putting the _Universal_ in USB.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Not sure I can see a battle here. With the price of Thunderbolt and the wide availability of USB, especially when it is backwards compatible with everything I have bought for the last 15 years or so... Thunderbolt will probably be the next Firewire. Popular on Macs and Sony, and everyone else uses the more universal Universal Serial Bus


----------

